# Off-road hacking: Lancashire/Cumbria



## texenstar (25 February 2015)

Hi!

Does anyone know of any good off road hacking spots I could trailer my horse to for a ride out in Lancashire or Cumbria? 
Unfortunately, the hacking around me is all on road 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mari (25 February 2015)

Beacon Fell near Longridge


----------



## quirky (25 February 2015)

Rivington.


----------



## Annie B. (26 February 2015)

Tockholes- if you park at the Royal arms one side of the road gives you many miles of moor and the other gives you the forestry commission .


----------



## Nous (28 February 2015)

www.fyldecoastbridleways.org.uk
www.nlbs.org.uk
Have maps and booklets with recommended rides. Not strictly bridleways but on quiet country roads.


----------



## texenstar (1 March 2015)

Thanks for your replies, everyone!


----------



## brighteyes (6 March 2015)

texenstar said:



			Thanks for your replies, everyone!
		
Click to expand...

And if you need comapny...


----------



## texenstar (12 March 2015)

brighteyes said:



			And if you need comapny...
		
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to give you a buzz once I venture out!


----------

